# score this deer



## ranger kid (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

flippin' big, shoot him!...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> flippin' big, shoot him!...


Yeah! Kinda hard to field judge a non typ like that!

Man the mass measurements are what is going to boost you! That thing would score high!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

cant. just forgot how to add.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

That thing is a pig........ He is young too, real young


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Who even care's what he scores? Thats a buck of a lifetime and you'd shoot him regardless. Scoring him is just going to give you a reason to be disappointed when he don't score A or B. Take the deer and thank god you're so lucky...

BTW, roughly I'd say 200-220.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Who even care's what he scores? Thats a buck of a lifetime and you'd shoot him regardless. Scoring him is just going to give you a reason to be disappointed when he don't score A or B. Take the deer and thank god you're so lucky...
> 
> BTW, roughly I'd say 200-220.


I think 200 is a bit much.

But yeah, who cares, thats as I like to call, a "no-brainer buck". Just shoot.


----------



## sdfarmkid (Nov 24, 2008)

Have you had a chance to shoot this BIG buck.


----------



## ranger kid (Jul 26, 2008)

he is dead just wanted to see how close people were to the right score of just over 190


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

What did he age as


----------



## ranger kid (Jul 26, 2008)

3 1/2


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

ranger kid said:


> 3 1/2


 

Can you imagine at 5 1/2? WOW!


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

its prolly about 195 to 205


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

ranger kid,

Where was this buck taken?


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

What an awesome deer!

I'd do just about anything to get a crack at a knarly buck like that. Congrats to the hunter that got him. :beer:


----------



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

austin_bv11 said:


> its prolly about 195 to 205


Check out this 200 incher taken in WI.









This is the "Walking World Record Buck" from the video.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

MathewsOutback said:


> austin_bv11 said:
> 
> 
> > its prolly about 195 to 205
> ...


Look at the teeny tiny body on that thing!


----------



## ranger kid (Jul 26, 2008)

it was taken somewhere in SD


----------

